# Shonen Final Burst!



## Caros (Mar 27, 2013)

Hey En World! Long time no see!

As a result of the upcoming new Dragonball Z movie rousing me from my slumber I'm happy to announce that I am looking for players to join in a game of the recently released Shonen Final Burst.

For those of you who don't know (which is likely most if not all of you), Shonen Final Burst is a small Indie game released earlier this year that seeks to emulate many of the standard tropes of Shonen anime (Such as Dragonball, Bleach, Naruto and so forth) in the same way that Mutants and Masterminds has done for the comic book scene.  In my opinion it is an absolute success at that goal, building a fundamentally sound system that allows for quick, interesting and tactical combat, while at the same time relying on Mutants and Masterminds style 'reskinning' to avoid the massive bloat that plagues systems that try and cling too close to the source material.

With all that said I am looking for a group of no less than three and no more than five players to undertake what amounts to a playtest with me.  I have yet to decide on a particular setting, but given the way I am trending at the moment it would be best to describe it as... dragonball-esque.  It will have a heavy focus on martial arts (preferably hand to hand but I am quite flexible in this regard), tournament fighting and adventure.  If people want to keep to a specific setting I can probably be convinced, otherwise we'll go with something new but flavorful.

Characters will be started at first level, but that does not mean they are necessarily weak within the system. Shonen Final Burst uses the anime concept of Cyclical Power, the next big bad guy is always the strongest thing they've ever faced. Players actually get reset down to the starting level after each major arc, keeping minor perks to show their progress while the pinacle of power from the last arc becomes the sort of baseline of the new one (Re: Super Saiyan kids). I imagine characters to be well respected martial artists, though nowhere near the top of the world.

The basic rules for the system can be found here.  Players who are interested in the setting or the rules system can contact me through PM or at my E-Mail.  I'll give it a week or so to gather enough players and get everybody set up with their characters.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 27, 2013)

Why the PM/Email instead of posting here?
And I may be interested.


----------



## Caros (Mar 27, 2013)

Err... Because I was half asleep when I posted that.  

It was more for if anyone had specific questions on the rule system, as it is understandably new to most people and the previews don't contain all the specifics for things such as character creation. =)

Glad to hear it tho!


----------



## BBs (Mar 28, 2013)

Sign me up! Yeah!


----------



## Caros (Mar 29, 2013)

Well that makes two, at least, theoretically.

I'll give it another couple of days to see if we can get a couple more people involved just to round things out. Sometime tomorrow or saturday I will post the basics on character creation.


----------



## Jrodefeld (Apr 1, 2013)

You guys still doing this?  This thread came up in a google search of  the game, and I haven't had any luck finding any other play by post  stuff for it at my usual haunts.


----------



## Caros (Apr 1, 2013)

We are indeed!

I slightly missed my own Saturday deadline due to Easter holidays, but I'm back and with three players I think we're ready to get underway.  I'll keep the invitation open to anyone else if they want to join before we start, but for now three is a good number.

Since there has been no specific requests on setting I think I will go with my initial idea, that of a time-skipped dragonball universe. The campaign will start on earth two centuries after the end of Dragonball Z.  Pretty much all characters from the original series are long dead, and most of their actions have passed on into history and legend, and those legends aren't exactly accurate, with Mr. Satan still seen as the savior of the earth! 

Many, many things have changed, a post modern level of technology complete with space travel etc, but one thing that remains the same is the _Tenka'ichi Budōkai, _The Strongest Under Heaven martial arts tournament. Why you enter is up to you, perhaps its to show off, perhaps its the 100,000,000 Zenni prize, or maybe just to test your abilities.  Whatever the reason, the campaign will begin with the preliminary rounds of the tournament.

As far as the overall power scaling of the campaign, think dragonball rather than dbz, at least to start.  Ki attacks are in, flying is out (for now), its more martial arts than 'zwee' fighting.

So with that out of the way, character creation!

Character creation is as per the 'level one' base rules of the game.  This gives you the following:

*1. Select one Archetype.*

*2. Distribute your Attributes*.  50 points to distribute, each attribute starts at 1 point.  55 in total.

*3. Combat Style.* Determine which attribute attacks which defence for each of your five attributes.

*4. Techniques.*  Select three active techniques to assign to hearts, diamonds and clubs.  Select one Passive technique to assign to spades.  Each technique starts at rank 1, and you have seven ranks to distribute between the remaining attributes. Max rank of 7.  Remember that any technique can be reskinned.  There are quite a few elemental techniques that don't make much sense in a dragonball setup, but reskinned as combat styles they can work.

*5. Determine your power up and Aura.*  This is decided by your choice of passive and how many ranks have been put into it.

*6. Signature moves.* Begin with two signature moves.

*7. Transformations.*  Begin play with one form with five stages, two forms with four stages, or three forms with three stages.  Transformations this early in the campaign are less likely to be things like Super Saiyan stuff than they are to be "Weighted clothing" or "New stance".  though I am open to suggestions!

*8. Gimmicks.*  Select two gimmicks.  You can only features (equip) one of the two gimmicks at a time.  Once again, remember that the mechanics of the gimmick are the important part.  You can reskin them as whatever you'd like.

*9. Allies.* You can attach two allies at the start of the game.  If you guys decide to have your characters know each other you can use one another as allies, otherwise you can develop your own NPC's, masters etc.  Allies can represent anything from flashbacks to practice with a master, to a cheerleader on the edge of the ring.  Probably not so much the direct interference just yet. =)

*10. Hobbies.*  You have 3 points to disperse between the hobbies that are part of your archetype.  You also have 2 points to distribute among any action hobbies.

That covers most of the basics about character creation.  If you have further questions feel free to ask and I'll do my best to answer!


----------



## Jemal (Apr 2, 2013)

So quick question..
How are we going to be doing the card system in an online game?  will you be drawing everything and telling us what we have or do we all get our own decks and hope that the honor-system works?


----------



## Caros (Apr 2, 2013)

Hmm, thought I'd included that in my post above, but upon further inspection... I did not.

I was planning on just having you use invisible caste.  1-10 is hearts, 11-20 diamonds, 21-30 clubs and 31-40 spades (the game leaves out the face cards.) re-rolling any 'cards' that you have already drawn.  It'll still be somewhat of an honor system as I'll have you sblock your card draws and auras, and only look back at them after the combat. 

For cards drawn from the 'community deck', which are the cards you draw as you take more damage, I'll just have you roll the d40's.  Technically there should be a limit on what can be drawn from the central deck but it will be way easier to just abstract it, while not particularly impacting the gameplay.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 2, 2013)

could get a bit complicated but I dont have any better ideas.


----------



## Caros (Apr 2, 2013)

Honestly shouldn't be that hard.  But yeah that is the one problem with the system, its card system isn't really idea for online play.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 3, 2013)

Alright, so the rules make it seem like we're supposed to keep things secret, but we're also supposed to interact with each other on character creation.. not sure how those two mesh, but whatever...
Here's what I've got so far, leaving all the #'s in an SBlock in case other PC's aren't supposed to see them..


Wesley Montoya
Archetype: casual (Wesley thinks he's so good that he doesn't NEED to try.  He's not actually LAZY, just unmotivated and overall bored, at least until he finds something to finally challenge him.)
I designed his transformation to reflect both this and the 'cyclical nature' of the power level.  His 'power ups' and 'transformations' are basically just him starting to try, using his training and revealing that there are a couple things he knows that it seemed like he didn't before.
By the end of the first Arc, he'll be fighting at his 'normal' power (Which is his full transformation).  

Also, at the end of any fight in which he can afford it, I intend for him to spend the PT required to 'stay powered up', probably at one level lower than he maxed in the fight.  Basically when he DOES have to start trying, he doesn't let his guard down as much again afterwards, but if he doesn't have to try as hard the next time, it'll slip a bit more..


Right now I'm still trying to figure out which of two Transformation routes to take.. they both give all the exact same bonuses, just in different order.  More in detail near transformation section below.

Also, we're supposed to be using other PC's as Allies, but not sure how that's gonna work unless we can talk to each other about our characters, so I just wrote up two NPC's for now.

[sblock=Wes]
Attributes
strength: 10(7+3 Earth) *Attacks Mind*
speed: 14 *Attacks Skill*
mind: 12 *Attacks Strength*
skill: 20(17+3 Gravity) *Attacks Speed*
energy: 5 *Attacks Energy*

Powerup: 3
Aura: 6

Techniques: 
Spades *Passive* Fighting Spirit 4: 
-Powerup 3, Aura 6, Overpower 22, Powerup Wildcard(All), Transform Unlock x2, Upkeep1
Clubs *Active* Serenity (Earth) 3: 
- Combos gain X1 Atk/Def, +3 Strength, Transform Unlock, Inflict Paralyze(3 card combo or 2 card block) 
Diamonds *Active* Pressure Points (Gravity) 3: 
- Combos gain X1 Atk/Def, +3 Skill, Inflict Paralze(2 card combo or block), Signature
Hearts *Active* Lucky (Special sense) 1: 
- Combos gain X1 Atk/Def

Signature Moves:
Kung Fu Fighting -you amaze and outdo your opponent by revealing that you actually DO know what you're doing via a barrage of fancy Kung Fu.
Attribute: Skill; Technique: Pressure(Alter) Option: variable tactics (2pt=skill, 4pt=strength)
Base Attack 10 +3/PT
2PT- Attacks Skill; 3PT- Trick; 4PT- Attacks Strength, +10 ATK; 6PT- Intense Trick; 8Pt- Intense Paralyze; 9PT- Ignore Skill Overpower; 12PT- Intense Wide Open

Kamehamehadoken - An energy blast so impressive and reminiscent of legend that it leaves the foe feeling Inadequate.. if they can still feel at all!
Attribute: Energy; Technique: Serenity(Avalanche)
Base Attack 10 +3/PT
3PT- Drain; 4PT- Intense Hopeless; 6PT- Intense Drain; 8Pt- +10 DEF; 9PT- Ignore Energy Overpower; 12PT- Intense Berserk
*NOTE: Yes, I do only have a 5 energy base, this attack is designed for later in the game after the big reveal of his true power, See Transformation*

Gimmicks: 
Secret Agent Man(Bonus fully powered card after sucessful scout)
Realm Elite (+1 free PT to all SM's after the first in a battle)
*Both of these represent his mysterious background - How did he get so good in the first place when he seems like such a slacker?

Allies: 
Fan Club 
Hobby: ?
Call-in: Cheering(Remove Intense SE)
Level 1: Remove Intense Trick  
Level 2: Remove Intense Trick or Drain  
Level 3: Remove Intense Trick, Drain, or Hopeless

Old Friend/Trainer/Partner(Haven't decided for sure yet)
Hobby: ?
Call-in: You're Better than this! (Transformation Assist)
Level 1: Reduce cost of transforming by 2PT (Min 1)
Level 2: Reduce by 3PT (Min 1) 
Level 3: Reduce by 4PT (Min 1)

Hobbies: 
Interaction: Deceive 1 , Romance 2
Action: Excercise 1, Science 1
*I wasn't sure if we were supposed to start with 1 in each of our interaction hobbies and THEN spend the 3 pts, or just 3 points total so I did the latter. 

Transformations: 
1 Form, 5 stages. (3 Unlocked)
Stage 1: Oh are we fighting? *2 bonuses + Inherent*
-Inherent: +1 draw +1 powerup + Amazing Skill(+4/lvl)
-Reserve Power(Draw 3 cards after gaining PT from damage, one auto powers up)
-Signature Move Mastery(gain extra PT to SM = current stage, +1 value counter or burst)
Stage 2: Guess I'll start trying. *2 bonuses*
-Hyper Powerup 2(+4 Powerup/Aura/Expend value)

**OK, here's the big one.  My first two transformation stages are set, but I'm not sure which path to go down after that.  I have both detailed below.  
!!Be warned, Spoilers ahead if you care of such things!!

One puts the Energy Reveal off until the very end, instead focusing on Wes revealing his true training first until finally truley "powering up" and letting loose with his massive energy reserves, which until now he's been keeping hidden to level the playing field.

The other reveals that energy at Stage 3, so that he can feel more like he's on par with other energy fighters and use real ki attacks and power-ups from then on, before finally Powering up to FULL power.

Mechanically they end up exactly the same by stage 5, it's just how he gets there.
Thoughts?


Alt 1: Late Energy
Stage 3: I'm not left handed!  *2 bonuses*
-Perfect Talent (+10 Skill and Skill Overpower)
-Serenity Combo Flow(Clubs don't interupt Technique combos)
Stage 4:  OK, the Gloves are off! *3 bonuses*
-Pressure Combo Flow(Diamonds don't interupt Technique combos)
-Lucky Power Focus(No cardplay bonuses, Hearts become Wildcards for Combo/Block)
-Down, Not Out (+1 Call-in, +10 heal, damage reduction)
Stage 5: Did I mention I CAN use Energy? *4 bonuses*
-Ultimate Form(+1 draw, +2 powerup, +5 overpower, +2PT on SM's)
-Energy Equalization(Energy becomes 25)
-Energy Nova(+10 Energy and Energy Overpower)
-Amazing Energy(+4/lvl)

Alt 2: Early Energy
Stage 3: Did I mention I CAN use Energy? *2 bonuses*
-Energy Equalization(Energy becomes 25)
-Serenity Combo Flow(Clubs don't interupt Technique combos)
Stage 4: I'm not left handed!  *3 bonuses*
-Perfect Talent (+10 Skill and Skill Overpower)
-Pressure Combo Flow(Diamonds don't interupt Technique combos)
-Lucky Power Focus(No cardplay bonuses, Hearts become Wildcards for Combo/Block)
Stage 5:  OK, the Gloves are off! *3 bonuses*
-Ultimate Form(+1 draw, +2 powerup, +5 overpower, +2PT on SM's)
-Energy Nova(+10 Energy and Energy Overpower)
-Down, Not Out (+1 Call-in, +10 heal, damage reduction)
-Amazing Energy(+4/lvl)
[/sblock]


----------



## Jrodefeld (Apr 6, 2013)

Just to keep the DM up to date, I've got my character more or less finished now, I'm just wavering back and forth again and again on which technique I want to make my primary.


----------



## BBs (Apr 8, 2013)

Allrighty so came up with a concept of a Changeling (Frieza's race) that uses both magic and ki *If magic is cool, if not, meh. * and I am still totally confused over signature moves, allies, and transformations X( This is what I have so far:

[sblock=Frost]
Name: Frost
Hieght: 170cm
Weight: 58 kg
Sex: Male
Archetype: Troubled Antihero
Archetype Power: The character loses their cool for a second and powers through an enemy that’s resisting them. You can draw 1 card from the game deck. You can draw additional cards (for a total of three) conditionally. You can draw an additional card if your attack last round hit any damage barrier, or if your attack last round hit the deadly or final category barrier.Attributes:
Strength: 13 (+3 Gravity) Attacks Skill
Speed: 13 (+3 Gadget) Attacks Strength
Mind: 10 Attacks Energy
Skill: 10 Attacks Mind
Energy: 18 (+3 Shadow) Attacks Speed
Techniques:
Spade's Passive Mystic Arts Rank 2:
Powerup Score is 2, Aura 3, Powerup Wildcard (Shadow x1), Signature move unlocked x1 
Club's Active Synthetic Modifications (Gadget) Rank 3:
Gadget Combos gain x1 Attack Boost + x1 Defense Boost, 2-card Gadget Combos and Blocks remove Disarm, +3 Speed, Signature Move Option
Heart's Active Telekinesis (Gravity) Rank 3:
Gravity Combos gain x1 Attack Boost + x1 Defense Boost, 2-card Gravity combos and blocks inflict Paralyze, +3 Strength, Signature Move Option
Diamond's Active Shadow Magic (Shadow) Rank 3:
Shadow Combos gain x1 Attack Boost + x1 Defense Boost, Shade-copy Switch: 2-card Shadow Combos inflict Trick, +3 Energy, Signature Move Option
Powerup: 2
Aura: 4 (3 from Mystic arts, 1 from Obvious Foreigner)
Signature Moves:

Transformations:

Gimmicks:
*Equiped* An Alien of Frieza's Race (Obvious Foreigner): Increase your aura by 1.
Robotic Eye (Ki Detection Device): Increase your final defense by 3 when you are attacked by Energy.
Allies:

Hobbies:
Inspire: 1, Frighten: 1, Deceive: 1
Action: Craft: 1, Mystic: 1
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Apr 9, 2013)

[sblock=Updated Character]Wesley Montoya
Wesley Montoya
Archetype: 
Casual (Wesley thinks he's so good that he doesn't NEED to try.  He's not actually LAZY, just unmotivated and overall bored, at least until he finds something to finally challenge him.)
Power - Announce that you have to be serious for a second.  May instantly exchange one card from hand with card from Aura, or instantly put top card of game deck into aura.

Attributes
strength: 10(7+3 Earth) *Attacks Mind*
speed: 15 *Attacks Skill*
mind: 11 *Attacks Strength*
skill: 20(17+3 Gravity) *Attacks Speed*
energy: 5 *Attacks Energy*

Powerup: 3
Aura: 6

Techniques: 
Spades *Passive* Fighting Spirit 4: 
-Powerup 3, Aura 6, Overpower 22, Powerup Wildcard(All), Transform Unlock x2, Upkeep1
Clubs *Active* Serenity (Earth) 3: 
- +3 Strength, Transform Unlock, Inflict Paralyze(3 card combo or 2 card block) 
Diamonds *Active* Pressure Points (Gravity) 3: 
- +3 Skill, Inflict Paralze(2 card combo or block), Signature
Hearts *Active* Lucky (Special sense) 1: 

Signature Moves:
Kung Fu Fighting -you amaze and outdo your opponent by revealing that you actually DO know what you're doing!
Attribute: Skill; Technique: Pressure(Alter) Option: variable tactics (2pt=skill, 4pt=strength)
Base Attack 10 +3/PT
2PT- Attacks Skill; 3PT- Trick; 4PT- Attacks Strength, +10 ATK; 6PT- Intense Trick; 8Pt- Intense Paralyze; 9PT- Ignore Skill Overpower; 12PT- Intense Wide Open

Kamehamehadoken - An energy blast so impressive and reminiscent of legend that it leaves the foe feeling Inadequate.. if they can still feel at all.
Attribute: Energy; Technique: Serenity(Avalanche)
Base Attack 10 +3/PT
3PT- Drain; 4PT- Intense Hopeless; 6PT- Intense Drain; 8Pt- +10 DEF; 9PT- Ignore Energy Overpower; 12PT- Intense Berserk

Gimmicks: 
Secret Agent Man(Bonus fully powered card after sucessful scout)
Realm Elite (+1 free PT to all SM's after the first in a battle)

Allies: 
Fan Club 
Hobby: ?
Call-in: Cheering(Remove Intense SE)
Level 1: Remove Intense Trick  
Level 2: Remove Intense Trick or Drain  
Level 3: Remove Intense Trick, Drain, or Wide Open

Teacher
Hobby: ?
Call-in: You're Better than this! (Transformation Assist)
Level 1: Reduce cost of transforming by 2PT (Min 1)
Level 2: Reduce by 3PT (Min 1) 
Level 3: Reduce by 4PT (Min 1)

Hobbies: 
Interaction: Comfort 1 , Deceive 1 , Romance 3, 
Action: Excercise 1, Science 1

Transformations: 
1 Form, 5 stages. (3 Unlocked)
Stage 1: Guess I'll Start Trying. *2 bonuses + Inherent*
-Inherent: +1 draw +1 powerup + Amazing Skill(+4/lvl)
-Reserve Power(Draw 3 cards after gaining PT from damage, one auto powers up)
-Signature Move Mastery(gain extra PT to SM = current stage, +1 value counter or burst)
Stage 2: Is this gonna be a REAL fight? *2 bonuses*
-Hyper Powerup 2(+4 Powerup/Aura/Expend value)
Stage 3: Did I mention I CAN use Energy? *2 bonuses*
-Energy Equalization(Energy becomes 25)
-Serenity Combo Flow(Clubs don't interupt Technique combos)
Stage 4: I'm not left handed!  *3 bonuses*
-Perfect Talent (+10 Skill and Skill Overpower)
-Pressure Combo Flow(Diamonds don't interupt Technique combos)
-Lucky Power Focus(No cardplay bonuses, Hearts become Wildcards for Combo/Block)
Stage 5:  OK, the Gloves are off! *3 bonuses*
-Ultimate Form(+1 draw, +2 powerup, +5 overpower, +2PT on SM's)
-Energy Nova(+10 Energy and Energy Overpower)
-Down, Not Out (+1 Call-in, +10 heal, damage reduction)
-Amazing Energy(+4/lvl)
[/sblock]


----------



## Darksfear (Apr 10, 2013)

Greetings Caros. As we discussed I got my character mostly done. I just have to add some fluff to it. But I figured you would want to see what I have so far. He is a user of dark ki that derives power from consuming life force around it, almost like a corrupted version of the spirit bomb. His powers feed off of his own body leaving him with poor strength and speed, but his vast lifeforce and willpower allow him to employ the dark ki to deadly effect.
[sblock=Corbin] Archetype: I Fight for Fun!!!
Attributes
strength: 7 *Attacks energy*
speed: 7 (4+3 Gravity) *Attacks mind*
mind: 22 (19+3 Poison) *Attacks strength*
skill: 6 *Attacks skill*
energy: 22 (19+3 Plant) *Attacks speed*

Powerup: 2
Aura: 3 (+1 from Obvious Foreigner)

Techniques: 
Spades *Passive* Mystic Arts 2

Diamonds *Active* Dark Tendrils (Plant) 3
The work horse of the dark ki user, Dark Tendrils compensates for the crippled physical condition of the user. It creates dark tentacles that emerge from the user and allows them to manipulate their surroundings. Its most common use is to create limbs for attacking that can produce great physical force while draining the life essence of its victims resulting in a decrease of their combat abilities. Dark Tendrils is the most devastating of a dark ki fighters attacks, as the dark ki is extremely concentrated. 

Clubs *Active* Dark Supression (Gravity) 3
A thick form of dark ki that can be fired at long distances and explode. The energy does not disperse and clings to the surface of anything or anyone it hits. Like all other dark ki based attacks, it drains away the life force of living beings near it. The true deadly nature of Dark Suppresion however is that it weighs down those caught in it and handicaps there ability to attack or move properly.

Hearts *Active* Dark Miasma (Poison) 3
Rather than concentrating the deadly dark ki into a direct attack, users of the lost technique can instead simply release it in a dark aura around them. Instead of attempting to hit there opponent straight out this attack allows them to simply hold their opponent at bay as the ki works its destructive degenerative effects on there bodies for them. The closer other lifeforms get to the user while this technique is being used, the more it eats away at them and cripples their ability to fight. This provides the user with both a defensive edge against close range attackers, and offensive power against the quicker foes adept at dodging other Dark Ki techniques.

Signature Moves:
Dark Infusion: Plant: Grow (mind) (Crippling Strike, Draining Strike, Tricking Strike, Lingering)                                                                                                                        
Dark Tendrils are channeled streams of dark ki. If there user manages to latch on to an opponent with them they can unleash a wave of the dark ki directly into their opponents body. This attack is not overly destructive, for the concentrated energy leaving the users body needs to have a low damage potential or it will kill the user. But the energy massivly disrupts the natural flow of its victim, which can render the opponent powerless for a period of time. The user can augment the attack by collecting more destructive energy outside of his body, but this requires time and foresight that can be difficult to get in a combat situation. Should the user collect enough power to do this however, the results can devastating.

Death Fog: Poison: Dissolve (energy)
Dark Ki eats away at every aspect of a living being's existance. The user can focus the ki to consume the body, spirit, ki, and very essence of those who are near it. This results in a scary combination of damage and hinderance that allows the user to widdle an opponent down and beat them over time. Sometimes though, a battle requires a quick and brute force ending. This need resulted in the creation of the death fog. Instead of working away at all or most of the target, the user focuses the dark ki to simply consume there physical bodies. This creates a deadly fog that dissolves anyone who is unfortunate enough to find themselves within it. Not as elegant as other dark ki attacks, but it is simple and effective.

Gimmicks: 
Obvious Foreigner               
Realm Elite                

Allies: 
Master Xin - Corbin's teacher in the ways of dark ki
Hobby: Mystic 
Signiture Move Boost
Level 1: +2 pt
Level 2: +3 pt 
Level 3: +5 pt

Zack - Corbin's dead training partner
Hobby: Exercise                                                                                                                             
Inflict Hopeless
Level 1: Inflict Hopeless
Level 2: Inflict Lingering Hopeless
Level 3: Inflict Intense Hopeless

Hobbies: 
Interaction: Frighten 2 , Inspire 1
Action: Exercise 2, Mystic 2

Transformation (1 Form, 5 Stages): 0 unlocked                                                                                                                     
Stage 1: +1 Draw, +1 Powerup, Amazing Mind, Skill Equalization, Signature Move Mastery                                                                                                           
Stage 2: Reserve Power, Flexible Attack (Mind vs Mind)
Stage 3: Amazing Energy, Energy Nova
Stage 4: Gravity Power Focus, Advanced Poison Combat Flow, Down but never Out
Stage 5: Ultimate Form, Advanced Plant Combat Flow, Amazing Energy, Hyper Powerup [/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Apr 10, 2013)

At quick glance : Down but never out can only be taken at stage 4 or higher.
Also the book says the GM is supposed to pick the hobbies associated with our Allies, which is why I left mine blank.  If Caros is OK with us picking I'll go throw some in.


----------



## Caros (Apr 11, 2013)

Sorry for all the delays in posting.  I'm going to do final closure on character submissions by.... Friday.  If you don't have a character up by midnight on friday then you are out of the proverbial luck.

I'll go over specifics when I have some time.  Still fighting with strep throat unfortunately.


----------



## BBs (Apr 12, 2013)

All righty! Updated version of me character!

[sblock=Frost]
Backstory: Frieza's race, a once proud, powerful, but harsh race.  It was hell to be born as one of them for death was certain for many.  Those that did survive grew up highly trained and powerful.  The royal family ran the infamous Planet Trade Organization, and spread terror across the northern galaxy.  The race's true name was never found out, nor did it matter since the death of the royal family by some monkeys.  It was with Frieza's intentions to eradicate the monkeys in fear of a legend that came true, and destroyed his race.  Without the royal family to keep order and spread the power, the race became erased and forgotten.  There are some stragglers here and there that try to rise up to the royal family's power and that's where Frost comes in.

Frost was born weak but with a good outlook in the Planet Trade Organization. He had a problem with his transformations, and was more merciful and nicer than most of his people.  His team would pick up the slack for his kindness.  Things were looking out for him until one day where he was mortally wounded on his first mission.  He almost gave up his life so that his group could successfully take a planet.  Instead of leaving him to die, he was given a second chance.  Utilizing technology the organization brought him back more powerful than before. he preached that synthetic modifications could bring his people to greater heights, but his beliefs were shot down.  No one wanted to be turned into a cyborg willingly.  Being a valuable asset to the organization he was given the boring far away tasks, which is probably the reason he is alive.  He along with the power of his race disappeared admist the chaos.  Centuries pass and he returns to bring back his people to their former glories through the use of synthetic modifications, bring back the organization, and eradicate anything connecting to the monkeys!  None of the stragglers of his people could refuse him now, but is this what he truly wants?


Name: Frost
Height: 153 cm
Weight: 90.8 kg
Sex: Male
Skin: Blue, silver carapaces some with spikes, Silver horns, and some old black mixed Planet Trade Technology replacing some body parts
Powerup and Aura colour: Black
Archetype: Troubled Antihero
Archetype Power: The character loses their cool for a second and powers through an enemy that’s resisting them. You can draw 1 card from the game deck. You can draw additional cards (for a total of three) conditionally. You can draw an additional card if your attack last round hit any damage barrier, or if your attack last round hit the deadly or final category barrier.


Attributes:
Strength: 22(15+7 Super Strength) Attacks Strength
Speed: 10 Attacks Energy
Mind: 10 Attacks Skill
Skill: 10 Attacks Mind
Energy: 10 Attacks Speed


Techniques:
Spade's Passive: We ... never ... DIE! (Fighting Spirit) Rank 4:
Powerup Score is 3, Aura 6, Powerup Wildcard (all), Transformation unlock x2, Retain one fighting spirit card in aura between battles, Upkeep costs is reduced by 1 PT, Overpower 22

Heart's Active: Super Strength Rank 5:
Super Strength Combos gain x5 Attack Boost and Super Strength blocks gain x5 Defense Boost, Expend 5 to 10 heart card in aura to add half the value to attack or defense, +2 attack and defense during a round in which anyone is suffering from cripple or intense cripple, signature move option, Bone Crusher: 2-card super strength combos inflict cripple, +7 Str, Super Strength Smash: All attacks with strength recieve +2

Diamond's Active: Synthetic Modifications (Gadget) Rank 1:
Gadget Combos gain x1 Attack Boost and Gadget blocks gain x1 Defense Boost

Club's Active: Death Ki (Death) Rank 1:
Death Combos gain x1 Attack Boost and Death blocks gain x1 Defense Boost

Powerup: 3
Aura: 7 (6 from Fighting Spirit, 1 from Obvious Foreigner)


Signature Moves:
Defensive Beatdown: Standing proudly and intimidatingly, waiting for the opponent to react first then counter and strike!
Attribute: Strength, Technique: Super Strength (Endure)
Base Attack 10, +3 per PT
3 PT: Inflict Cripple, 4 PT: +10 Attack, 6 PT: Inflict Intense Cripple, 8 PT: +10 Defense, 9 PT: Ignore Strength overpower Limit, +12 PT: +10 Defense

Merciless Assault: Enough with the standing proudly and waiting, use those synthetic modifications to break the enemy!
Attribute: Speed, Technique: Gadget (Overload)
Base Attack 10, +3 per PT
3 PT: Inflict Paralyze, 4 PT: +10 Attack, 6 PT: Inflict Intense Paralyze, 8 PT: +10 Attack, 9 PT: Ignore Speed Overpower Limit, 12 PT: +10 Attack

Death Grasp: Extends a hand forward in the form of a grasping hand, charging up some death ki to blast forward a large dark handa to shown terror and horror to the enemy.
Attribute: Energy, Technique: Death (Entropy)
Base Attack 10, +3 per PT
3 PT: Inflict Drain, 4 PT: +10 Attack, 6 PT: Inflict Intense Drain, 8 PT: Inflict Intense Hopeless, 9 PT: Ignore Energy Overpower Limit, 12 PT: Inflict Intense Terror


Transformations:
1 form, 5 stages (2 Unlocked)
As the stages go higher, height and weight changes along with the technology growing and shifting till it envelopes the body. Any Silver carapace covered stays the same colour

Stage 1: second form - Just grows to 168 cm and weight goes to 113.4 kg
*Locked*+1 Draw from the game deck, +1 to powerup, Amazing Strength (+4 Str/lvl)
Hyper Powerup
Reserve Power

*Locked*Stage 2: Third Form - The Technology parts start to shift to cover the head, height: 183 cm, weight: 136.1 kg 
Mind Equalization (Mind = 25)
Amazing Mind (+4 Mind/lvl)

*Locked* Stage 3: Fourth Form! - Technology shifts to cover upper body, height: 199 cm, weight: 158.8 kg
Final Strength (+10 Strength, Strength Overpower +10, Inflicting Cripple becomes Intense Cripple)
Light Speed (+10 Speed, Speed Overpower +10, Inflicting Paralyze becomes Intense Paralyze)

*Locked* Stage 4: Fifth Form! WHAT? - Technology envelopes the body, height: 214 cm, weight: 181.5 kg
Amazing Skill (+4 Skill/lvl)
Amazing Speed (+4 Speed/lvl)
Perfect Talent (+10 Skill, Skill Overpower +10, Inflicting Trick becomes Intense Trick)

*Locked* Stage 5: I HAVE A SIXTH FORM!? - Silver Carapace turns to gold, height: 244 cm, weight: 226.8 kg
Ultimate Form
Down, But Never Out
Energy Nova (+10 Energy, Energy Overpower +10, Inflicting Terror becomes Intense Terror)
Amazing Energy (+4 Energy/lvl)


Gimmicks:
*Equiped* Chang-... Arcos-... An Alien of Frieza's Race (Obvious Foreigner): Increase your aura by 1.
Robotic Eye (Ki Detection Device): Increase your final defense by 3 when you are attacked by Energy.


Allies:
Disgraced Defeat (Transformation Assist): 
The memory burned in all of the race, the history of the great defeat of the royal family. All by the hands of a stupid monkey! Some use this memory to drive them forward and bring back the glory of their race to their once rightful place: The dominant race!  
Hobby:
Level 1: Reduce Transforming this round by 2 PT, to a minimum of 1
Level 2: Reduce Transforming this round by 3 PT, to a minimum of 1
Level 3: Reduce Transforming this round by 4 PT, to a minimum of 1

*Equiped* Fight beyond last breath! (Healing):
This race has a knack for never giving up ... even when one is chopped off in half by his own technique ...
Hobby:
Level 1: Heal 5
Level 2: Heal 10
Level 3: Heal 15


Hobbies:
Inspire: 1, Frighten: 1, Deceive: 1
Action: Craft: 1, Exercise: 1
[/sblock]


----------



## Jrodefeld (Apr 13, 2013)

Okay, hopefully not too late since the DM hasn't posted we're locked.

I'll go a little bit more into the backstory when we get a rogue's gallery going, but the basic backstory is that Ace is a teenager descended from Mr.Satan (though he gets his real power from the Goku branch of the family, hehe).  He finds some old videotapes and realizes that he is directly descended from the hero of the earth, which explains his great strength, speed, etc.  

This, along with nudging from his friend, prompts him to join the strongest under heaven tournament to bring the championship back into the family name. Its anyone's guess how a total amateur is going to do in the tournament however.

[sblock]Name: Ace Jayd (AKA Ace Satan)
Sex: Male
Age: Nineteen

Archetype: Descendant of Satan (Its really not as bad as it sounds!) [Reskinned Noble Elite]

Attributes and Combat Style
---------------------------
Strength(Skill):16
Speed(Mind):15
Mind(Speed):11
Skill(Strength):8
Energy(Energy):5

Techniques
---------------------------
Diamond Technique: Resilience Earth                                             [Rank 1]
Heart Technique  : Reflexes (Time)                                         [Rank 1]
Club Technique   : Super-Strength                     [Rank 2] 
Spades Passive   : Natural Talent (Fighting Spirit)   [Rank 7]

Signature Moves
---------------------------
Meteor Combo - Ace showcases his overwhelming speed and strength in a blitz of physical strikes.
Attribute: Strength; Technique: Time(Fast Forward) Option: Lingering Effect
Base Attack:10+3/PT
3 PT: Inflict Cripple, 4 PT: +10 Attack, 6 PT: Inflict Intense Cripple, 8 PT: Inflict Intense Disarm, 9 PT: Ignore Strength overpower, 12 PT: Inflict Intense Wide Open.  Status effects linger an additional round.


All In - Ace concentrates all of his energy into a single blow.
Attribute: Strength; Technique: Super Strength
Base Attack: 10+3/PT
3 PT: Inflict Cripple, 4 PT: +10 Attack, 6 PT: Inflict Intense Cripple, 8 PT: +10 Attack, 9 PT: Ignore Strength Overpower, 12 Pt: +10 Attack.

Transformations
---------------------------
1 Form, 5 stages. (2 unlocked)
Stage One: Finding a Rhythm.
-Inherent: +1 draw +1 power-up + Amazing Strength(+4/lvl)
-Flexible Attack [Strength vs. Strength]
-Combat Rhythm (Skill) [Reskinned Dangerous form]

Stage Two: Unstable Ki
-Signature Move Mastery
-Combat Rhythm (Energy)

Stage Three: Weighted Clothing.
-Final Strength
-Advanced Combo Flow (Reflexes)

Stage Four: Ki Release.
-Combat Rhythm (Mind)
-Combat Rhythm (Speed)
-Advanced Combo Flow (Resilience)

Stage Five: Pride of Satan (It really isn't what it sounds like!)
-Ultimate Form
-Advanced Combo Flow (Super Strength)
-Combat Rhythm (Strength)
-Down, but never out.

Gimmicks:
Born Winner (Intergalactic Prince) (+1 stored card between fights if winning.)
Zenkai     (Hyper Monkey) (+1 PT if losing a fight) [He is like... 1/144th Saiyan after all!]

Allies:
Rebecca
Hobby: Romance
Call-in: Embarrassment! (Remove Intense SE)
Level 1: Remove Intense Cripple
Level 2: Remove Intense Cripple or Paralyze
Level 3: Remove Intense Cripple, Paralyze, or Wide Open

Roshi's Video-Tape Collection!
Hobby: Inspire
Call-in: You power up like this right?! (Transformation Assist)
Level 1: Reduce cost of transforming by 2PT (Min 1)
Level 2: Reduce by 3PT (Min 1)
Level 3: Reduce by 4PT (Min 1)

Hobbies:
Interaction: Inspire 2, Frighten 0 , Romance 3.
Action: Exercise 2

Here is a vague description of the fluff behind each transformation and ally:

Finding a Rhythm: Despite his natural and physical talent for fighting, Ace is still an untrained amateur. This first power-up represents Ace getting past his initial instincts of wildly dodging, heavily blocking and swinging wild hay-makers regardless of the opponent's defense.

Unstable Ki: Upon reaching his second level of 'transformation' Ace's natural Ki begins to leak into his fighting style.  His ability to perceive energy increases drastically but he is still incapable of molding his energy into any direct combat form.

Weighted Clothing: At this level Ace decides to ditch his homemade weighted clothing.  With nearly three hundred pounds of weight lifted off him he is able to move more freely and throw quicker strikes.

Ki Release: Ace finally masters his own Ki, though in an unusual way.  Rather than explode his energy outwards in the form of an attack, Ace internalizes the Ki into a combat aura that increases his overall potential.

Pride of Satan: Pushed further and further by progressively more powerful opponents, Ace draws on his own pride at his lineage to fight harder than ever before.

Rebecca:  Rebecca is a childhood friend of the family and a sort of quasi-love interest for Ace.  When he confided in her after learning about his own heritage, she immediately insisted he join the tournament to show his capabilities.  

Roshi's Video-Tape Collection: Still alive and a friend of the Jayd family, Master Roshi asked Ace and some of his friends to spend the summer on his private island while he went traveling.  Being nosy little bastards they stumbled onto his collection of videotapes, and Ace got his first glimpse at the power his family line once had.  There was also a lot of dirty movies.[/sblock]


----------



## Caros (Apr 13, 2013)

So we've got a bunch of good characters posted up here.  I've got a few comments to make on individual characters but it looks like we're just about ready to go:

First and foremost for everyone except Jrodefeld, you need to fix your transformations.  You all have multiple of the rank 3 unique abilities (Energy nova, final strength, etc.).  Its mentioned at the top of page 112 that you can only have one of these unique abilities, so you'll have to select something else!

That said, I'll make my comments on each:

Jemal - I like your character.  Apart from the Unique ability issue I think you're more or less good to go! Select whatever hobbies for your allies that you'd like. =)

BB - I also like your character, with a but.  My one concern is that having a changeling style character is sorta weird in the power scaling of the campaign.  We've got two regular humans with no transformations, and a freaky cyborg alien who can transform five times.

My big suggestion would be to have your character be a very weak member of the race, or, alternately, to be somewhat weak but limit yourself to perhaps only one actual transformation.  Most of the 'transformations' in this first arc are more in line with powering up or trying harder than actual transformations.  A cool way to do it imho, would be to have your first four be power-ups of some form or another, and your fifth be an actual swap to form 2.  Just a thought.

Darksfear - Character looks good other than the aformentioned unique issue.  I'm kinda curious to see the fluff on your transformations as well as your abilities. Specifically dark supression and dark tendrils.

Jrodefeld - I'm not seeing any real problems with your stuff since it looks like most of them got solved in PM's =)

I'm going to leave admission open for 1-2 more days as I've had some PM interest.  I'll wait until all the touch ups are done and then we'll start!


----------



## Darksfear (Apr 14, 2013)

I've corrected the unique ability issue, and am slowling integrating fluff into the character. Not quite done yet, but I'm getting there.


----------



## Caros (Apr 14, 2013)

Sounds good.  No huge rush.  Spotted a new error however.  You have amazing energy twice.


----------



## BBs (Apr 14, 2013)

I would prefer sticking to transformations, but seeing how you did state you do not want transformations at the start, then perhaps I'll just keep the two stages locked? I like how my fighting spirit is rank 4 so I can make use of that str boost. I'll just avoid transforming all together, and add in the fluff that he is weak for his race, thought I did because that was what I was aiming for lawl!


----------



## Caros (Apr 14, 2013)

Yeah I understand your point of view on things BBs.  The one thing to keep in mind though is the idea of cyclical power.  If we start the campaign with "Second Form" as your top rank transformation, then that can become your baseline or first transformation when we start the next arc.

A good way to replicate frieza would be to have your 'ultimate form' for each arc be a transformation into your next highest form.  That way you're not having to create a new set of transformations each arc, or keeping with same old same old.  Gives you room to grow.


----------



## Jrodefeld (Apr 14, 2013)

Made some slight edits to my character as I decided both hyper speed and Super strength don't fit well together.  Switched Hyper speed with time.


----------



## Raivon (Apr 16, 2013)

Just need to add descriptions but the rest is done.
[sblock]
Talula
Archetype: Antihero(Power: Draw 1 card+Conditional)

Attributes
strength: 11 *Attacks Skill*
speed: 9 *Attacks Speed*
mind: 10(7+3 Technique) *Attacks Strength*
skill: 11 *Attacks Mind*
energy: 20 (17+3 Technique) *Attacks Energy*

Power up: 2
Aura: 8

Techniques:
-Spades *Passive* Control Ki 4
Power up 2, Aura 8, 1 Signature move Option, Combo Flow (2 types), Transform Unlock, retain 1 passive card in aura between battles, Upkee cost reduced by 1.
-Clubs *Active* Special Sense 3
X1 attack/defense combo, 2 card combo/block inflicts drain , +3 Mind, Transform Unlock
-Diamonds *Active* Defensive Fire (Earth) 3
X1 attack/defense combo, 3 card combo/2 card block inflicts paralyze, +3 Energy, Transform Unlock
-Hearts *Active* Offensive Fire (Fire) 1
X1 attack/defense combo

Signature Moves:
Name: Life Syphon - Drains others while boosting my attack.
Attribute: Energy ; Technique: Fire - Blaze Option: Vampiric Move
Base Attack 10 +3/PT +2 Heal/PT
3PT- Inflict Drain ; 4PT- +10 Attack ; 6PT- Intense Drain ; 8Pt- +10 Attack ; 9PT- Ignore Energy Overpower; 12PT- +10 Attack

Name: Kidney Punch!! - Kidney punch, kidney punch, kidney punch!!
Attribute: Speed ; Technique: Special Sence - Deprive
Base Attack 10 +3/PT
3PT- Inflict Paralyze ; 4PT- Inflict Intense Drain ; 6PT- Inflict Intense Paralyze ; 8Pt- +10 Attack ; 9PT- Ignore Speed Overpower; 12PT- +10 Attack

Transformations:
1 Forms, 5 stages. (3 Unlocked)
1st stage: Blazing Speed
- +1 draw, +1 Power up, Amazing Energy,
- Speed Equalization
- Enhanced Defensive Fire(Diamonds)
2nd Stage: Power Up
- Status Resist(Drain)
- Enhanced Special Sense(Clubs)
3rd Stage: AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!
- Energy Nova
- Signature Move Mastery
4th Stage: That's it!!!!!
- Hyper Power up
- Dangerous Form: Energy
- Down but never out
5th Stage: Okay, I'm done..
-Ultimate Form
- Dangerous Form: Mind
- Dangerous Form: Strength
- Dangerous Form: Speed

Gimmicks:
Bunny Girl (Warrior Moonkey) -
Energetic (Substitute Guardian Angel) -

Allies:
Will
Hobby: Romance
Call-in: Damage
Level 1: +7
Level 2: +15
Level 3: +25

Doug
Hobby: Deceive
Call-in: Signature Move Boost
Level 1: +2 PT to SM
Level 2: +3 PT to SM
Level 3: +5 PT to SM

Hobbies:
Interaction: Inspire 0, Frighten 2, Deceive 2, Romance 1 
Action: Sneak 2
[/sblock]


----------



## Caros (Apr 16, 2013)

Okay!

So with that final addition then I think we'll close up submissions.  I'd like a little bit of backstory to be filled out on the remaining characters, but I think this is as good a time as any.  So without further adieu:

Rogues Gallery
IC Thread!


----------



## Jemal (Apr 16, 2013)

Updated character posted in RG, Intro posted in IC


----------



## Caros (Apr 16, 2013)

Okay.  So invisible castle is down, unfortunately.

If it isn't up before I get home tomorrow afternoon please use http://rolz.org/group# that for your character.  Just make a group name and a character unique to you and post it in thread.  I'm not going to actually be looking at your rolls until after combat anyways.

The start is to draw Five cards each round until you start taking damage.  If you are using rollz then the command is repeat 5 1d40. 1-10 is hearts, 11-20 diamonds, 21-30 is clubs and 31-40 is spades.  Ace through 10's =)

Keep track of 'cards' you have already drawn from your deck and reroll any numbers that come up with cards you've already drawn.  When you get down to 10-20 cards you can lower the d40 to a d20 or d10 provided you are careful making sure to skip cards already drawn.

On that note, bed. lol


----------



## Jemal (Apr 23, 2013)

OK so I created a room called Shonen Burst and rolled my dice.  Are we all supposed to use the same room so we can keep track of the dice? Cuz there's no link option.


----------



## Caros (May 11, 2013)

Appologies on all the delays in regards to this game guys.  I've started a new job just recently and its been playing havoc with my ability to actually sit down and play.

That said, I'm going to be updating either saturday or sunday night, and returning to a regular update schedule shortly thereafter.  So look forward to it!


----------

